# Horse needs a vet but owner wont acknowledge



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Isn't there something in the boarding agreement that covers abandonment?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not sure about florida laws but I would be worried the barn owner may be responsible. If the horse is on their property and under their care. As far as the owner not paying board, again not sure of FL law but I believe after so many months the BO can take ownership of the horse and sell it for money owed to them......

Not much help on the initial problem, just thoughts thrown your way....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:???: <---- Me when I see a thread posted by a newbie with a controversy about a fancy black stallion horse.

:think:


:hide:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The BO can file an Agister's Lien and take the horse for nonpayment of board.

In the meantime, he should be calling a vet for the animal. It's not the horse's fault he has an irresponsible, nonpaying owner.

Regardless, if the BO _does_ file the proper legal paperwork and take possession of the horse, it has to be sold at a public sale, which means the highest bidder will get it.

The sale can be held on the farm premises, but it cannot in no way, shape, or form be a private sale or a giveaway. There are certain laws a BO has to follow when they file an Agister's Lien.

So if you're asking if somehow you could acquire the horse for little or nothing the answer is no, unless you're the highest bidder at the sale.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Call the vet and send them the bill. If the horse needs seen badly it shouldn't matter who is paying...as long as the horse is being seen. At the end of the day, the BO could get into trouble for having a horse needing medical attention and not providing it. Owner or no owner, the horse is in *HER* care. She should call...mail the bill. If it gets paid, wonderful...if it doesnt...now you have even more reason to sell the horse out from under him.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think SR gave the best advice possible. If you call the authorities very possible the BO will be the one they go after. It all depends on laws in particular state.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree with Alwaysbehind..................... sounds a bit weird


----------

